# Rig Report 12-28



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

headed out with billy and robert from orange beach early morning. had a nice calm 2 hour ride to petronius. it was all quiet with no bait. left pretty quick and headed to marlin. nothing going on as well. headed out to ram powell and found bait and blackfin on the surface. had fun catching blackfin on poppers for a while and then decided to troll. made a pass around the rig and found where the fish were marking and both 30's start screaming. get a small 25 lb yellowfin to the boat. not real big but it was the first yellowfin for robert and the first one for the boat. lose the other bigger fish due to a crappy knot i tied. hung a few blackfin trolling and later we lost a real nice yellowfin that broke the line and kept going after almost spooling us. also got a double knockdown on a pair of outboards that crossed our trolling spread. i dont think they knew it happened. lost half the line on my 50. at least it was only mono. we chunked for a while after that with no luck. as soon as the sun went down the bite completely shut down. we headed north and stopped by the marlin. could have filled the boat with blackfin jigging. caught a few and then headed in. had a great ride in as the gulf looked like a pond. back at the dock at 1030. it was a great winter day on the gulf.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice, that water sure was flat!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

slick as glass, good report

sorry to hear about the line breaks and etc, but it's beats a day at work hands down


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

meat in the box and calm seas.... good trip!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job guys, yall certainly picked the right weather window! We were there 24 hours later and it was anything but calm!!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

MsYellowfin we were cleaning fish on the dock in orange beach yesterday morning in all that wind and said i hope the yellowfin crew changed their minds on heading out today. i just saw your report though and you did tough it out.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sail7: was the current ripping when y'all were there? Curious how fast it occurred


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

MsYellowfin: the current was extremely fast at the marlin. since there was no wind you could really see it ripping. it was not quiet as strong at ram powell but was still ripping pretty good. the chunks were not sinking very fast.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for another great and safe trip! cooking up some Black fin now!!
I wonder if the jon boat ever hit davey jones locker?


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one guys and thanks for the report, cannot wait getting out there myself, not much longer now I hope !!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice box of tuna.You picked a great day to go.Thanks for the picture and read.Gene


----------

